# Notsoeducated.org



## Alex (15/8/14)

http://notsoeducated.org/

So, a few weeks ago notsosafe.org came onto the scene spouting completely ridiculous and wrong information about e-cigarettes. This angered this community and a few of us from here joined together to build a website that hosted actual cited information.

Enter http://notsoeducated.org/ - A community project by me, /u/ianmarmour /u/vapecat and many others that contributed.

source http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...mber_notsosafeorg_weve_parodied_it_and_built/

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## KimH (16/8/14)

@Alex - any objection to me posting a link to this on my website?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (16/8/14)

That is excellent!!!


----------



## Nightfearz (16/8/14)

Nice.


----------



## PeterHarris (16/8/14)

brilliant!


----------



## kn100 (16/8/14)

Hi,

I am one of the developers of the site, I'm glad you guys like it so much! Please share it as far and as wide as you can, and if you have the time, submit your own personal Vaping story to http://notsoeducated.org/testimonials.php

Please feel free to use any of the resources on the site for any purpose you like. It's all licensed under an open source licence!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/14)

kn100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am one of the developers of the site, I'm glad you guys like it so much! Please share it as far and as wide as you can, and if you have the time, submit your own personal Vaping story to http://notsoeducated.org/testimonials.php
> 
> Please feel free to use any of the resources on the site for any purpose you like. It's all licensed under an open source licence!


 
Hi there @kn100, and let me be the first to thank you for setting up such an awesome site. And secondly thanks for popping in to say hi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/8/14)

Awesome site, thank you


----------



## rogue zombie (16/8/14)

Yeah, just brilliant!

Edit: anyone on Twitter? one of my now favourite personal tweets https://twitter.com/r0gue_z0mbie/status/500676745792876545


----------

